# Seeking Parking spot adjacent A4(E40) Gorlitz-Dresden



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Janhank or anyone else familiar with E. Germany.

We will be leaving Katowice for UK and in the past have travelled on first day to west of Leipzig or Chemnitz but want a slightly shorter day.

Stellplatz and other 'campingcarinfos' are few in E. Germany

Does anyone know a stopping place near the A4 around Goerlitz, please? It does not have to be anything special - even quiet industrial estate/village car park would do. It is just to drink,cook,eat and get our heads down ready for next leg.

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This one is probably not much good Geoff, but there's a Bordatlas Stellplatz just south of Gorlitz.
Can't look at it on Street View of course, 'cos there isn't any so it's a bit iffy.
It would be about 4 miles off the E40. 51.135732, 14.961133

There's a small campsite at Jerchwitz, which appears to have a Stellplatz attached. 51.23597, 14.69966

*If you wanted to drive a bit further to Bautzen that will definitely be just what you want. I can see the Wohnmobil Stellplatz clearly on the satellite view. 51.181744, 14.415006 It's a big car park on the edge of town, less than a mile from the E40.

It's 30 miles further on than Gorlitz, but I think it would be ideal.* _(Click on the thumbnail for a bigger picture.)_

Safe journey

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If you can make 150 miles on your first day, then I liked "Schwimmbad-Bischeim" :-
51.235046, 14.026337

When I visited I was the only van there - A village sports centre with a swimming pool, and a pleasant walk through the woods and fields behind.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> If you can make 150 miles on your first day, then I liked "Schwimmbad-Bischeim" :-
> 51.235046, 14.026337
> 
> When I visited I was the only van there - A village sports centre with a swimming pool, and a pleasant walk through the woods and fields behind.


John, thanks

Those coords take me to Jahnstrasse in Haselbachtal - is this correct, please?

Geoff


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes Geoff, it's the correct place. The full postal address of the site is :-

_Bischheim, Jahnstraße 15, 01920 Haselbachtal, Germany_, but the co-ords I provided take to you the precise location of the stellplatz.

Because it's a rural area the sports centre is underused and quiet, and that suited me perfectly.

I know it's not actually on the A4, but I was taking the back roads on my way to visit Zeiss-Jena's Optical Museum.

.


----------

